

If you have a pizza with radius z and thickness a, its volume is pi*z*z*a. - chmars

If you have a pizza with radius z and thickness a, its volume is pi<i>z</i>z*a.
======
ScottWhigham
Math nerds. _chortle_ My sister is a 9th grade math teacher - she will
appreciate. Thanks for the chuckle :)

------
raxen
Good laugh early in the morning, thanks!

------
voho
very nice :)

